# Cleaning Alcantara



## si-Jar (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone please tell me the best way to clean a QS Alcantara steering wheel?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

si-Jar said:


> Can someone please tell me the best way to clean a QS Alcantara steering wheel?


I'd like to know as well :?: :?: 
Anyone :idea:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I just use a damp cloth thats been dipped in a mild cleaning solution. I use johnsons baby bath. Works fine.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Alcantara doesnt really nead any extra care, except a normal dump cloth.
On my alcantara/leather combination seats I do not use any leather care products, but I keep then clean, away from dirt/dust all the time


----------



## autoperfection (May 3, 2009)

If you wanted to spend money on a dedicated product, Swissvax do an Alcantara cleaner, but a damp cloth makes a much cheaper alternative!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

zorpas said:


> Alcantara doesnt really nead any extra care, except a normal *dump *cloth.


you use toilet paper?


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

autoperfection said:


> If you wanted to spend money on a dedicated product, Swissvax do an Alcantara cleaner, but a damp cloth makes a much cheaper alternative!


I wouldnt say no to this product as there is always the possibility that the seat should get some dirt that a damp cloth cannot clean it by it self.

But sure, for everyday cleaning, the damp cloth is perfect on the alcantara

Do u have a link ?


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

slg said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> > Alcantara doesnt really nead any extra care, except a normal *dump *cloth.
> ...


LOL  

Sory for my bad english, I come from Cyprus, we speak Greek here as a mother language, English is second favourite :wink:

So, the dump cloth is actually the toilet paper ??


----------



## autoperfection (May 3, 2009)

zorpas said:


> I wouldnt say no to this product as there is always the possibility that the seat should get some dirt that a damp cloth cannot clean it by it self.
> 
> But sure, for everyday cleaning, the damp cloth is perfect on the alcantara
> 
> Do u have a link ?


Sorry - we don't have a link available... although we're authorised to resell Swissvax products, we're not allowed to sell them via our online shop (we can only sell their products face to face or via e mail / telephone order) so we don't have any of their products listed online.

I have had a look at their website, and I can't see it listed anywhere, but they do definitely do it - sorry 

If you are looking at getting some, we can try and help out a bit more by getting in touch with them for you


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Damp m/f cloth is the way ahead for light soiling...if grubbier with stubborn stains do this:

Warm water in a trigger spray, half a pint is enough. Mix in a teaspoon of meths and shake well. Spray onto affected area - don't soak, leave for a minute or so and gently wipe off in one direction only. Still Grubby repeat and try using 2 teaspoons of meths.
Smells but works!

You don't need any fancy and costly stuff :wink:

With yout left-over meths, mix with fresh orange juice...mmm, nice :wink:

Seriously though, and I know "most" :wink: of you know not to, but don't try it...some pillock tried it last year on another forum where I gave the cleaning advice and wasa little ill :roll:

Dave


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> With yout left-over meths, mix with fresh orange juice...mmm, nice :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, and I know "most" :wink: of you know not to, but don't try it...some pillock tried it last year on another forum where I gave the cleaning advice and wasa little ill :roll:
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

My QS wheel was grimy from sweat and skin oil, etc. even though the car had only done about 12.5K. I used Auto Glym interior shampoo and did the following:

spray on shampoo neat
wipe/agitate with a damp microfibre cloth
spray with warm water (a rinse cycle if you like)
dab/squeeze to absorb with a dry microfibre cloth
repeat as necessary

A word of warning, don't do what I did and wring the cloth around the wheel tightly to try to absorb more of the residual moisture. It got a lot out sure, but I heavily pilled the close nap of the fabric on the top of the wheel and where the spoke meets the rim. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I overdid it because I was concerned that the wheel was soaking wet. However, I shouldn't have bothered because it was pretty much bone dry after about half a day sitting outside (with the windows closed, contrary to advice on the shampoo bottle) on a normal Scottish spring day.

I've just had a go at shaving the lifted/pilled nap with my Philips three-head electric shaver and thankfully (phew) it has been fairly successful and looks much better, although it did take a good half hour of patient shaving. I must have got some strange looks from residents of the flats opposite  I think one of those Remington micro-screen razors would have made a quicker and better job of it, but I don't have one.

Regards,

Doug


----------

